# Love these pillows any ideas how to make them?



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

It looks like the black and white ones are printed and the orange one might be woven. It is just fabric with these patterns on it. All you need to to find the fabric.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

You could also find black and white pictures online that you like, and print them to iron-on fabric paper (sold at craft stores by the t-shirts). Then you just iron it on to a pillow case (or fabric if you want to make the pillow).


----------



## PassionateDIY'er (Feb 28, 2008)

They are cool; check this out: http://www.cb2.com/family.aspx?c=595&f=4376 they are similar. 

There is also this place: http://www.photogonia.com where you can get photo canvases made - use your favorite photos to personalize it!


----------



## JohnDIY (Feb 29, 2008)

There are quite a few companies online who will print photos onto pillows, duvets etc. As kimberland30 says you could also do this bit yourself but im not sure if they would last done this way.


----------

